# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Minder diëtistbezoek door beperkte vergoeding is niet erg

## Leontien

> Ruim een kwart minder mensen heeft in het eerste kwartaal van dit jaar een diëtist bezocht in vergelijking met dezelfde periode vorig jaar. Dit komt doordat de diëtist nog maar beperkt vanuit de basisverzekering wordt vergoed. Dat blijkt uit onderzoek van het NIVEL in samenwerking met de Nederlandse Vereniging van Diëtisten.


nu.nl

Wat vind jij van deze ontwikkeling?

----------


## Hansibo

Heel logisch. Het is toch allemaal niet meer te betalen tegenwoordig.
En daarbij, zoveel nieuws heeft een diëtiste (ook niet te melden, want ze kauwen allemaal het verhaaltje van het Voedingscentrum na en of we daar zo blij mee moeten zijn betwijfel ik. Als je zelf aan het googlen slaat kom je trouwens ook een heel eind.

----------


## Hansz

Door wanbeleid van overheden en wanbeleid met het eigen lichaam door consumenten decennialang, zijn er dus situaties ontstaan die niet meer te beheersen zijn zoals nu, en neemt men wanhoopsmaatregelen...(wie niet horen wil....)
Er is een theorie dat in de Harmonie het zaadje van de Chaos ligt verscholen en dat dat zaadje ten alle tijden zal trachten die chaos te bewerkstelligen (zie HEDEN) maar natuurlijk ook vice versa, in de Chaos zullen er zich Harmonie-zaadjes ontwikkelen die de boel weer zullen balanceren, Harmoniseren...( in de MIJ. maar OOK in je lichaam!!!)
Maar dat zijn LANG-durige cyclussen, en veel cyclussen lopen door en langs elkaar heen, nu zitten we MIDDEN in VEEL wanordelijke processen die zich laten sturen door wel of niet capabele mensen, de uitkomst in niet belangrijk, omdat dat nu eenmaal DE weg is van een cyclus; van de ene kant van de weegschaal naar de andere, en hoe lang zoiets duurt...? Tja, dat ligt aan de BEWUSTZIJNStoestand van de referentiekaderspecialisten, WAT hangt men aan, WELKE visie volgen zij, zijn ze BANG voor hun portemonnee en hun status of zijn het voorvechters van de Harmonie...?
Dit toepassend op het Dietistenverhaal...(of eigenlijk op het zichzelfdikvretendemensenverhaal) tja, men wordt nu GEDWONGEN tot nadenken, blijf ik me ziek vreten en doe af en toe een die-eetkuur, of zal ik me nu eindelijk maar eens matigen in mijn consumptiegedrag...?!?
Wie niet horen wil moet maar voelen... MEN, is gemakszuchtig, genotszuchtig maar... staat ook bloot aan het 24/7 reclamebombardement van de JUNKFOODindustrie die in SAMENwerking met de r-Overheid altijd zal blijven proberen om het Bruto Nationaal Produkt ofwel het Staatsinkomen, zo HOOG mogelijk te doen zijn.
En dat daar het verkopen van MINDERWAARDIG en ZIEK en DIKmakend voedsel bij hoort, That's Business!!!
Dat daar een doodzieke bevolking uit voortkomt, eh ja,EN? ze hebben een eigen keuze niet?
De WELVAARTSZIEKTENSTATISTIEKEN bewijzen dat die keuze dus heel vaak NIET wordt gemaakt, men zuipt, vreet, rookt en drugst... zich massaal de vernieling in.
Nu wordt men dus gedwongen tot andere stappen, of die VERSTANDIG zullen zijn zal de tijd uitmaken... of dat die de mensen dwingt om GeZONder te gaan eten...? ik betwijfel het ten zeerste, men is hardleers, een junk zal altijd trachten te voldoen aan zijn verslaving, en de JUNKSTATUS heb je niet alleen als je drugs gebruikt maar ook als je JUNKFOOD gebruikt en aangezien op elke straathoek een snackbar, een supermarkt een sigareboer en een kroeg zit zal men wel HEEL sterk in zijn schoenen moeten staan om WEERSTAND te bieden aan AL die verleidingen.
Dat maakt dit land dus tot EEN groot luilekkerland voor al diegenen die nog niet snappen dat ze bij elke hap, trek of slok van genots of minderwaardige voedingsmiddelen, zichzelf een stapje dichter naar een degeneratieziekte consumeren.

Mijn TIP aan 'de consument' is; kijk de toekomst in, kijk naar je vader je moeder, je buurman tante of oom die LIJDEN aan de eoa ziekte, die gedotterd zijn en by-passes hebben gekregen, die getranspanteerd zijn, die in een scootmobiel terecht zijn gekomen, die wanstaltig Overgewicht hebben, die wetikveelWATvoorziektenhebbenaangericht...bij zichzelf en daar nu vreselijk onder LIJDEN!

en DAT is ook JOUW toekomst als je blijft leven zoals je dat tot nu toe deed, denk maar niet dat JIJ daaraan ontkomt! dat dachten die oom tante buurman OOK !!!

Elk pondje komt door het mondje en (bijna) ELK GEBREKJE KOMT DOOR HET BEKJE !!!

Eigen schuld dikke bult, ter hoogte van je; middel/dijen/borsten/bovenarmen/vette nek/en natuurlijk je ORGANEN...
Vette harten en aderen, amechtig hijgende longen en een vette puisterige huid,of natuurlijk een droge eczeemhuid, wazige ogen en altijd moe, een stinkende adem en witte vloed, de wanhoop nabij en gaat het wel goed....????
NEE...!!! het gaat niet goed als je blijft doen wat je deed...

ZOOOoooo..... ik denk dat het wel duidelijk is dat ik niet helemaal afwijzend sta tov het beleid van de regering, dat dat beleid voortkomt uit het EIGEN wanbeleid denk ik wel(van de tallozen onder de bevolking) dus is mijn chaostheorie, nu ja 'mijn'... is DE chaostheorie gewoon in WERKING en zal de tijd ons vertellen, laten zien hoe e.e.a. heeft uitgewerkt.

TIP; ga eens kijken op de site van www.natuurdietisten.nl die zijn heel wat beter bezig dan de vaak aan het voorlichtingsburo voor de voeding gerelateerde GEWONE dietisten...
En dat buro is weer gerelateerd aan de voedingsindustrie... jaja mensuh... het is gewoon het aloude spelletje van brood en spelen, dom houden en begerig, dus wil je ANDERS...? verdiep je dan in de werking van je eigen LIJF, en de werking vand emaatschappij waaruit je de conclusie zal trekken dat die NIET het beste met JOU voorhebben!
Dus; conformeer je niet langer aan de MIJ. of aan anderen, maar aan je eigen belang en daar hoort GEEN JUNKFOOD bij.
WEG met de DIETISTEN, voorUIT met je gezonde VERSTAND!!!
Geen dikkertjes meer..??? geen DIETISTEN meer!!!
Geen ROKERS meer...??? geen ONCO-LOGEN meer !!! (jaja dr zijn ook nog andere oorzaken van KANKER die vaak voortvloeien uit eigen schuld dikke bult gedrag)
DARMKANKER bv, wat veel voorkomt onder levensgenieters, en dikke mensen... hehehe
PancreasKANKER ook...!
Een streling voor de tong is vaak de PEST voor je organen !!!
LEES. LEER en LEEF !!!

----------


## meneereddie

Een diëtist ivm *een levensbedreigende aandoening* moet vergoed worden.
Een diëtist ivm *een niet levensbedreigende aandoening* moet gedeeltelijk vergoed worden.
_Een diëtist om wat gewicht kwijt te raken, of voor eigen schoonheid, moet door cliënt betaald worden._

Mijn mening, 

Groetjes,

----------


## toverfee

Ik vind ook dat dieeetisten te veel volgens het boekje van het voorlichtings bureau voor de voeding werken. Helaas. Maar ze zijn zo opgeleid, net als huisartsen. etc.
Ze denken volgens het boekje. Voeding heeft veel meer kanten dan de schijf van 4 en boterhammen met magere kaas of gekookte kip. Natuurlijk zijn er mensen die baat hebben bij een advies zoals een diabetes patient, maar het zijn lapmiddelen. Er wordt vaak niet gekeken hoe je met voeding en supplementen deze ziekte weer kan kwijtraken. (diabetes 2) Laten ze het geld maar doorschuiven naar goede natuurgeneeskundigen en naatuurdieetisten. Daar hebben de mensen tenminste echt iets aan en is er uiteindelijk een besparing op ziekenkosten.

----------


## christel1

@Hansz, 
Wat jij allemaal schrijft maakt me echt misselijk.... Blijkbaar ben jij 1 van de perfecte mensen zonder overgewicht, zonder roken, zonder alcohol en die alles natuurlijk eet. 
Ja sommige mensen eten zich dik maar echt niet iedereen... Mijn vriend verdikt al als hij naar een boterham kijkt terwijl ik als vrouw 2 keer zoveel mag eten zonder ook maar een gram bij te komen, al 30 jaar zeker hetzelfde gewicht en ik zit nu ook in mijn menopauze. 
En Toverfee jij gaat ook de goeie richting uit... Ik denk niet dat een natuurgeneeskundige of natuurdieetist een ziekte zoals kanker kan uitroeien... 
Verdemme mijn tweelingzus is nooit dik geweest behalve tijdens haar zwangerschappen, wat normaal is dat je dan dik wordt en is ook gestorven aan kanker, borstkanker 2X, daarna hersentumoren en daarna volledig uitgezaaide kanker en heeft 3 kinderen moeten achter laten... 
Ze leefde heel gezond, weinig vlees, bijna geen alcohol, geen snoep, veel fruit alles wat je kan denken en niet roken. 
Mijn papa is gestorven van prostaatkanker daarna uitgezaaid naar darmkanker en daarna volledig verkankerd. Bij mijn broer is er op zijn 50ste prostaatkanker vastgesteld, was hij te dik NEE... 
En ja ik ben ook gedotterd en ze hebben ook een stent gestoken, ben ik te dik NEE... en ja ik leef gezond er komt hier zelfs geen fastfood op tafel, mijn kinderen kennen dit niet en hebben er nooit om gevraagd, als er hier 2 keer op een jaar een burger gegeten wordt zal het veel zijn, kan me niet meer herinneren wanneer ik nog eens een mac donalds of een quick gegeten heb. 
We drinken hier zelfs geen frisdranken, komt nooit op tafel enkel bij een familiefeestje en dat is misschien 3 keer per jaar met verjaardagen. 
Er zijn mensen die gewoon de verkeerde genen hebben en hierdoor dik worden, niet iedereen is verslaafd aan junkfood hoor. 
En ik zie hier het verschil bij mijn kinderen al, als mijn dochter dezelfde hoeveelheid zou eten dan haar broer dan wordt ze dik, zij let echt op met wat ze eet en eet kleine porties en heel veel fruit en groenten maar ze heeft een volledige andere lichaamsbouw dan haar broer, ze is van gebeente al veel groffer, haar polsen zijn veel breder dan die van mij en van haar broer. Is ze dik NEE gewoon omdat ze oplet met wat ze eet, haar broer mag alle dagen een kilo chocolade eten en zal nog niet verdikken. 

Van tegenwoordig heeft iedereen het over "gezonde voeding" weet je wat gezonde voeding is, hetgene onze grootouders aten, dat was gezonde voeding, elke dag vlees met aardappelen en groenten en dat eten we hier thuis ook nog... Maar dat noemen ze nu biovoeding om het wat aantrekkelijker te maken. 

Voor sommige mensen is het een luxe om naar de diêtiste te kunnen gaan, dus ik vind dat dit in de zorgverzekering moet blijven opgenomen worden, ook voor niet hart patiênten of diabetes patiënten en zeker voor kinderen zodat ze later niet te kampen krijgen met al die "luxe" problemen zoals jullie het noemen. Zeker arme mensen kunnen het zich niet altijd veroorloven om "gezond" te eten want bio producten zijn schandalig duur en dan is een pizza van bij Lidl of aldi een stuk goedkoper.. ze kunnen zich soms niet meer kopen dan dat... 

En als jullie met de wagen rijden, doe die dan weg en rij met de fiets, zou ook al veel beter zijn voor de "gezondheid" van de mensen als jullie er dan toch zo mee bezig zijn of neem het openbaar vervoer...

----------


## meneereddie

Christel, je geeft met jouw verhaal aan dat er meer redenen zijn, dan te dik zijn, om naar een diëtist te gaan. Je hebt gelijk. Er zijn wel duizenden redenen om een diëtist te bezoeken. 
Er wordt te vaak klakkeloos vanuit gegaan, dat overgewicht (of zwaar lijvigheid) de enige reden is..
Bloed, spieren, pezen, hart, longen, huid, botten, zieke, etc, etc, kunnen een reden voor bezoek zijn.

----------


## toverfee

Ze zeggen niet voor niets, maak je niet dik.
Wat je niet leest is dat natuurgeneeskundigen naar de totale mens kijken. Naar zijn lijf, naar zijn gevoel en beleving. Lichaam, ziel en geest. Dat is een mens. En dat mens kan ziek worden doordat een van die drie of de samenwerking verstoord is. Het is best complex. Verder ga ik niet meer reageren op de site. Het levert niets op. Alleen frustratie en dat maakt weer ziek en daar heb ik geen zin.

----------


## christel1

Toverfee, blijkbaar kan je niet echt goed tegen kritiek, en ik ken ook de uitspraak een gezonde geest in een gezond lichaam.... maar liever in omgedraaide volgorde voor mij dan, een gezond lichaam geeft een gezonde geest. 
Als je lichaam het laat afweten dan word je depressief of down of hoe je het ook mag noemen. En er zijn misschien gezonde dingens in de natuurgeneeskunde maar er zitten ook heel veel kwakzalvers bij. Een griepje kan je misschien bestrijden met een huis tuin en keukenmiddeltje, kanker en andere ziektes zoals ME, MS, Lupus en andere auto immuumziektes niet en als je lichaam de ziektes niet meer kan bestrijden zonder andere middelen, je echt geneesmiddelen nodig hebt of je gaat dood dan heb je niet veel keuze meer en ik heb een huisarts die naast gewone reguliere geneeskunde ook met planten werkt enzo maar als het echt niet anders kan dan grijpt ze ook terug naar de reguliere geneeskunde hoor en laat mensen niet sterven of zieker worden omdat zij gelooft in fyto of homeopathie. 
En zij stuurt mensen met CVS ook door naar de arts die mij behandeld heeft vroeger omdat ze weet dat ze met kruiden en planten niks kan beginnen dat er soms veel zwaardere medicatie nodig is. En nee CVS zit niet tussen de oren maar zit in het bloed en ik heb er ook niet om gevraagd om zo ziek te worden. 
Hopelijk heb jij nu een goeie nachtrust, ik lig al van half vier in de zetel omdat ik weer eens niet kan slapen...

----------


## Hansibo

Beste Toverfee, dachten er maar meer mensen zoals jij. En ik kan het weten. Ik heb 15 jaar geluisterd naar reguliere diëtisten en wat heeft het me opgeleverd. Ik ging me steeds slechter en vermoeider voelen. Vorig jaar heb ik het over een andere boeg gegooid en ben naar een orthomoleculair diëtiste gegaan. Die begon met mijn klachten in beeld te brengen en paste daar mijn dieet op aan. Heeft nog nooit een reguliere diëtiste me gevraagd!
Sinds vorig jaar heb ik veel meer energie en gaat het met mijn gewicht de goede kant op.

----------


## meneereddie

ToverFee,

Je geeft aan dat jij pro-natuur geneeswijze bent.
Het lijkt mij een leuk idee om daar een topic over te maken op deze site, met vragen en weetjes over natuurgeneeskunde...

Wat vind jij van dat idee?
Op die wijze komen wij ook meer te weten over dat onderwerp..

Jij kan schrijven wat je kwijt wil, en wij kunnen je allerlei vragen stellen mbt..

Groetjes,

----------


## toverfee

Hallo Ed,

Ik heb op deze site pas twee of drie keer gereageerd met ideeen vanuit het holistch energetich denken, maar er is nog zoveel onbegrip dat ik het eigenlijk niet aandurf.
Ik ben Nederlander en al jaren vertrouwd met deze manier van denken. Dit denken komt vanuit de oosterse tradities. Mensen willen niet horen dat ze vanuit een emotie, kharma, of vanuit familietraditie ook ziek kunnen worden. Dat je energetisch vast kan zitten, geblokkeerd kan zijn door bepaalde patronen of trauma's.
Het is genetisch, aanleg, een fisiek probleem en daar houdt het mee op.
Misschien voor diegene die er wel voor open staat?

----------


## ben0911

Een prima oplossing is het beperken van ongelimiteerd bezoek aan dietistes.
Een keer is prima, vermits op dokters recept. 
Daarna moet men zelf de discipline opbrengen om de adviezen vol te houden, net net zo vaak gaan men zelf wil, maar dan tegen volle betaling.

Wel onderscheid maken:
Voor sommigen is het een welvaartsziekte, daar heb ik geen medelijden mee. Die mogen alles zelf betalen.
Mensen met een ziekte die onder kontrole moet blijven kunnen hun bezoeken volgens doktersrecept gewoon vergoed krijgen.

----------


## witkop

Pff wat zijn jullie heftig
Ik loop ook bij een dieetiste,heb overgewicht en te hoge cholesterol
Cholesterol is bij mij familiar,dus aangeboren
En nee,ik snack niet,en ja,ik drink 2 glaasjes alcohol per maand
En nee,ik ben niet te zwaar door overmatig eten,ik blijk zelfs te weinig te eten
Maar bij komt het door de gluten,die moet ik nu mijden
De meesten vallen af als ze dit hebben,mijn lichaam bleek anders om te reageren
Ik val nu af zonder dieet of lijnen,dus gil niet zo hard dat het niet deugt,dat elk pondje door het mondje gaat

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Allemaal, wat zijn de gemoederen "verhit"  :Big Grin: ......ff afkoelen dan maar??????

Hansz, jou antwoord was uitgebreid en je spreekt uit eigen ervaring en uit woede meen ik te proeven, ik moest er ook een beetje om lachen...sorry, het klonk venijnig en een lekkere uithaal na veel mensen...auw...dat doet pijn!... :Embarrassment:  fijn dat je "NU" baat hebt bij een andere vorm van eten etc...

Christel: darling....jij hebt al "teveel" meegemaakt....lezen en schrijven heb je "absoluut" een diploma voor gekregen daarvoor ben je te intelligent.... :Big Grin:  ik begrijp hoe "jij" in dit verhaal staat en ik sta "volkomen" achter jou !!!! 

De Stelling: Jammer dat er nu minder mensen terecht kunnen bij een dietiste...het is wel degelijk "belangrijk" dat ze er zijn ! iedereen heeft altijd een mening en er zijn voor en tegen stemmers....ik geloof oprecht dat we het beste kunnen eten als vroeger onze ouders of voorouders deden....aardappelen/groente/vlees/ het eten is in al die jaren bewerkt....een goede dietist zal je adviseren en blijft je net zolang controleren totdat iemand de kracht heeft om zelf verder te gaan en om in te zien hoe je "anders" kunt eten en dat je daardoor je gezonder gaat voelen !!! en als ik mij dan wel een helemaal ellendig en kloten voel of er is is eens iets van andere aard, ja, dan trek ik wel eens een chipszak open en geniet dan ook nog eens van een zelfgedraaide sigaret....ik heb het gevoel dat "mij" dat troost.... :Big Grin:  ja ik weet het ...lekker ongezond, maar het gaat erom dat je alles met "mate" doet...we moeten allemaal onze weg hier in zien te vinden.....
dag Allemaal...een prettige dag verder, "met" of "zonder" dietist (e).... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Leontien

Hallo iedereen,

Ik heb een aantal berichten verwijderd die niets meer te maken hadden met de stelling. Ik zou het zeer op prijs stellen dat de leden die al een mening hebben gegeven, niet opnieuw dezelfde mening in andere bewoordingen weergeven. Dan kunnen andere leden ook reageren op de stelling. Tuurlijk kun je wel reageren op elkaar, maar dat hoeft niet meer met een heel lang verhaal om je standpunt kracht bij te zetten. Dat brengt een nare sfeer tot stand.

----------


## Luuss0404

Het is logisch dat mensen nu minder naar de dietist gaan, gezien alles duurder is en met huidige vooruitzichten ook weer duurder wordt.
Voor mensen die echt naar een dietist moeten voor hun gezondheid is dit heel schadelijk en zeker niet wenselijk, ik zou graag zien dat die wel wat vergoeding krijgen.

----------

